# New member looking for overnight stops on Norfolk Coast



## NikHill (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi All,

First post and new to motor homing. We picked up our first motorhome after several years of camping on sites and now keen to explore more 'wild' places in and around Norfolk. We are a family of 5 (Myself, Wife and 3 kids under 7) We recently stubbled across a great little place in Walcott, Norfolk about as close to the Sea as it gets. It's just a large garden and the owners charge £2 all day or £5 overnight. For extended stays this is negotiable. The owner offers fresh water and a toilet and albeit not strictly 'wild' it's just a small contribution from me to you all if not already familiar.

If anyone is aware of other simular venues or just good overnight stops around the Norfolk coast I'd be very grateful for the info.



Thanks 

Nik


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 8, 2012)

:welcome: Nik! Sorry can't help you with any stopovers, :anyone:


----------



## Merlin59 (Sep 8, 2012)

I visited North Norfolk a couple of months back (wanted to see where I was born!) and stayed on a campsite as I couldn't find anywhere to park. One place I drove round, however, was Harbour Way in Burnham Overy Staithe (A149). I'd have loved to have stayed there as it's a great spot right on the coast. I couldn't find anywhere to pull up as it was so busy-school holidays and all that, probably. Worth a look if you find yourself out that way though. Incidently, camp sites are alot cheaper inland if you get stuck! Happy travels.


----------



## curley0101 (Sep 8, 2012)

Where abouts in Walcott is the place you mention NikHill?


----------



## Tbear (Sep 8, 2012)

If you want a site on the North Norfolk coast try Diglea Caravan Park but if you want to wild camp why not become a full member and download the list of 4000+ wild camping spots to stop at or stay in the UK.

Richard


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2012)

We stayed outside the church in Burnham market...no parking restrictions. Not particularly privatre but we have a "stealth" van! So did not look too obvious. Loads of places on POI if you are a full member mostly inland. Thorpness had several car parks next to the sea that were possible.
Enjoy your new motorhome!


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 9, 2012)

Nik, came across that place myself a couple of weeks back, (often nip to Walcot for the great fish & chips on the seafront) although I think you will find that spot is actually Keswick, for those who don't know its on the main coastal road just on the left hand side before you get to the sea wall as you come from North Walsham or Bacton direction right near the Poachers Pocket PH. Would probably be a bit tight for a large unit  but never know the pub might be willing to let you use thier very large carpark if you have a drink or two, for those who don't mind using a CL / CS a bit further along the road is pub called the Lighthouse with thier own site at the back of the pub.


----------

